# Is this the best way to sanitize



## JLS (Apr 27, 2011)

So, from what I understand the best way to sanitize hose, spoon, hydrometer, wine thief, etc... Is to simply put them in a bucket, add some Potassium Metabisulphite solution (*how much to put in the bucket?*) seal the bucket, wait a little wile (*How Long*) and it is ready to be used, right? Thankks


----------



## robie (Apr 27, 2011)

JLS said:


> So, from what I understand the best way to sanitize hose, spoon, hydrometer, wine thief, etc... Is to simply put them in a bucket, add some Potassium Metabisulphite solution (*how much to put in the bucket?*) seal the bucket, wait a little wile (*How Long*) and it is ready to be used, right? Thankks



I run kmeta through my hoses and let it set for 5 minutes, then rinse.
You can put some in a spray bottle to spray spoons, hydrometer and such.

For spoons, hydrometer, wine thief and other outside surfaces, I use StarSan in a spray bottle. KMeta is best when you place it into a container, then seal it, like a bucket, carboy, or hoses. It sanitizes more with fumes than contact, so that's why sealing the container works.

StarSan (available at any LHBS) sanitizes by surface contact.

So, if I were you, I'd have both. Got to have them in spray bottles, too.

To answer your original question, in a typical 7.9 gallon fermentor bucket, put in 2 or 3 cups, seal the bucket, swirl it well, leave for about 30 minutes; save the kmeta back in original container, unless it is dirty. For a carboy, put in 1 or 2 cups, shake it up well, let set for 20 minutes sealed. I always store my empty carboys sealed with kmeta inside.


----------



## twistedvine (Apr 28, 2011)

JLS said:


> So, from what I understand the best way to sanitize hose, spoon, hydrometer, wine thief, etc... Is to simply put them in a bucket, add some Potassium Metabisulphite solution (*how much to put in the bucket?*) seal the bucket, wait a little wile (*How Long*) and it is ready to be used, right? Thankks



JLS

it sounds like you are referring to the corkadore. Do a simple search on here for corkadore and you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## twistedvine (Apr 28, 2011)

twistedvine said:


> JLS
> 
> it sounds like you are referring to the corkadore. Do a simple search on here for corkadore and you will find what you are looking for.



sorry, meant to say corkador


----------

